# batch datei in autostart erstellen oder kopieren?



## quaker23 (19. Oktober 2004)

hi!
ich wollte gerne eine batch schreiben, die ´beim ausführen eine neue batch datei im autostart-ordner erstellen soll.

das problem ist aber, dass die batch nicht im autostart liegt nach ausführen.

woran kann das liegen? pfad u.s.w. befehle stimmen. 

habe windows xp pro


danke im voraus


----------



## Azi (6. September 2005)

Sind im Pfad Leerzeichen? Dann musst du nämlich statt C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen" nehmen.


----------

